# Recommending me a breeder...



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hi i would like some of you to recommend me a euthical breeder that you know that can ship to singapore... considering one more baby for my prince and kiki and sporty(big family)







would prefer if they can tell me more about the maltese breeds and how they go about taking care and is avaliable to let me ask as much questions as possible thanks..

considering the maltese in a few years time but sourcing out all the possible breeders first... i would like a small size maltese, but not teacup so i can smuggle her out at bus to bring her go play and shopping with mummy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> hi i would like some of you to recommend me a euthical breeder that you know that can ship to singapore... considering one more baby for my prince and kiki and sporty(big family)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before you think of having a dog shipped to you in Singapore, you need to check on the quarantine laws for your country.
I think you will find it extremely difficult to have a dog shipped to you in your country. Personally, I would not ship one overseas. The only time I've done this is with one of my adults on an exchange with another breeder where we had her male for a few months, and she had ours. (Stacy's little Caddy has 1/2 siblings showing in Europe). There is a lot involved in doing international shipping. It requires special paperwork that must be done through a special vet service, then the dog must ship out of an international airport. In my case, the closest is 200 miles, but the one we actually used is 400 miles away from me. If other breeders encounter that then the shipping alone would require two days of the breeder's time. It is also very costly to ship these dogs, with customs adding extra fees of several hundred dollars, in additon to the flight and the special health clearance. Oh, just remembered, another requirement is micro chips that can be read by the international reader.
International shipping of dogs by reputable breeeders is usually involved with show dogs, and not to the general public.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

i check the amount its around 1kplus which i will bear, i didn`t want to get from singapore as most of them i heard have skin problems(i not sure why) but i`m still looking for my perfect one here


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i check the amount its around 1kplus which i will bear, i didn`t want to get from singapore as most of them i heard have skin problems(i not sure why) but i`m still looking for my perfect one here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linda... Please keep looking there because to buy one here or from another country would
not only be hard, but it would cost more then you probably realize and the airfare would cost
a fortune, but most important...It would be sooooo hard on a little puppy to make such a long
trip, it would be terrible!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What about buying from a country much closer? There are some good breeders in
Japan although I do not know what their policies are. I would not ship a dog, let alone
a puppy from the states to Singapore unless accompanied by someone and cabin safe.
I'm also sure it would cost a fortune.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I would have to agree with the others, I imagine it would be very difficult to ship internationally. My main concern would be the health of a young puppy travelling such a distance.

Here is a link to the Maltese breeder list for Australia & New Zealand - I have no idea if any of these breeders would ship internationally though ...

Maltese Breeders Au NZ


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> i check the amount its around 1kplus which i will bear, i didn`t want to get from singapore as most of them i heard have skin problems(i not sure why) but i`m still looking for my perfect one here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said, I would not ship one of mine, but I can tell you that the shipping fees alone can run up to $1000. My friend shows dogs for someone in another country, and to send one home, the airline charged over $700. This did not include the special vet visit at the approved agriculture office, and the expense of driving 800 miles round trip to take the dog to the airport. I doubt any breeder would want to fool with something like this for a pet pup. And, as others have mentioned, it is not that safe for a little one.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I need to ask a question here, but understand I am not saying that I agree that a pup should be bought over here then shipped there if you can find a nice healthy one much closer. Now for my question, I have flowen my Boxer four times to germany and back, as cargo and it has never cost me over $250.00 per trip. I also never got any special vet check up, I got a standard health certificate and he is micro chipped but I dont understand why a maltese would cost so much more. As a matter of fact we will be taking a trip here in the near future with all the mugs, but Prince will go before us to vist my x husband who will be on leave over there from Iraq. I have called the airlines and they didnt quote me a price any where near what you guys are saying, its actually quite a bit less. Is there something Im missing here? Is it because they are so small? Just wondering.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I need to ask a question here, but understand I am not saying that I agree that a pup should be bought over here then shipped there if you can find a nice healthy one much closer. Now for my question, I have flowen my Boxer four times to germany and back, as cargo and it has never cost me over $250.00 per trip. I also never got any special vet check up, I got a standard health certificate and he is micro chipped but I dont understand why a maltese would cost so much more. As a matter of fact we will be taking a trip here in the near future with all the mugs, but Prince will go before us to vist my x husband who will be on leave over there from Iraq. I have called the airlines and they didnt quote me a price any where near what you guys are saying, its actually quite a bit less. Is there something Im missing here? Is it because they are so small? Just wondering.[/B]



Just for the heads up, things have changed. When my friend went to pick up a dog she showed a few months ago, customs made her pay $50 to be "bonded", then an extra $300 as some type handling charge to process the paperwork to get her through customs. This is something new that was started here in the states within the last few months. This was in addition to the airline fees. I think the charges depend on how you ship, and to which country. We've done it cheaper, but I wanted to present the worst case, as I would hate for someone to buy a dog, then be faced with the additonal charges.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hi i am looking at singapore for them but so far there isnt a breeder that can say yes when i said would take it back regardless of age if i can`t take care of it... i somehow don`t trust those breeders when they cant say yes







i don`t want a puppy mill puppy, i feel painful for their parents like kiki as shes one of the puppy mill`s mum


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=279286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Happy, im going to call and inquire on Monday, I dont want to get hit with anything unexpected and neither does my ex husband. I will definatly check it out. We havent flowen him in a little over three years or so, so im sure things have changed. Thanks. On another note, I dont mind shipping Prince being that he is use to it and is so large but I would be very weary of shipping the little ones that far, they'll ride cabin with me, its the only way I think that is best for them. Maybe you could find a good flight here and back to pick up your pup, if your not planning a to buy for a year you could save up the extra money it would take to fly, but then you would have the extra expence of passports, hotel, food, etc. Just a suggestion, I know that probbably isnt in your budget. Good luck!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=279290
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD definitely want to bring the pup back with me but i thought i can`t?cause singapore regulations..







i`ll check more on it..


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

anyone got a small size maltese to recommend?


----------

